# Caesar Milan (Dog whisperer) has a new blue nose



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

Maybe its old news. but I saw a picture of the Dog whisperer with a blue nose, so that makes 2 pitbulls for him. 
Anytime someone talks shit about pitbulls, i ask them 'then why would the greatest dog trainer, dog savant, dog GOD practically CHOOSE as his number 1 dog/pet a PITBULL? it just goes to show they are the best dogs in the world. :goodpost:


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Do you mean Junior? He's Daddy's son.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

haha i have never seen the show. about a month ago when capri and i were on the bike path this lady passed on a bike and was like "oh look its a caesar dog!" i waslike what the hell is she talking about lol..then she passed again and this time stopped and said "omg i have to stop to see the caesar dog." I asked her what she was talking about and then she went into this 1/2 hr long talk about the show and his pitbulls and how he got the younger one to take over for his older one. sounds like an interesting show.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

He was adopted at two months from what Ive heard and read, its not a puppy from Daddy. Here is a pic of Junior and Daddy.

Edit: tryed to put up pic, but it didnt work. But you can read about Junior here and see pics.. http://www.cesarmillaninc.com/packprofiles/dpc_junior.php


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

he is very cute!


----------



## K9Oahna (May 18, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> He was adopted at two months from what Ive heard and read, its not a puppy from Daddy. Here is a pic of Junior and Daddy.
> 
> Edit: tryed to put up pic, but it didnt work. But you can read about Junior here and see pics.. Cesar Millan - Pack Profiles - Junior


This is what I have read as well. Daddy is neutered, junior is his "apprentice" so to speak.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

ya I was watching the show a few days ago and he was using daddy and said he was 13 yrs old...I had no idea he was that old already. The new pup is CUTE!!!! I have seen him use him a few times already.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

And a little FYI for those who dont know, Daddy is Redman's(the rapper) dog, NOT Ceasar Milans dog, he just stays and helps do training with Ceasar, but belongs to Redman.


----------



## K9Oahna (May 18, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> And a little FYI for those who dont know, Daddy is Redman's(the rapper) dog, NOT Ceasar Milans dog, he just stays and helps do training with Ceasar, but belongs to Redman.


From Wikipedia
"Redman boarded his dog "Daddy" with Cesar Millan, and Daddy is now featured regularly on The Dog Whisperer as one of Cesar's "Pack," helping to rehabilitate other dogs. Redman officially gave Daddy to Millan after determining it would be too complicated to take Daddy back, considering the dog's age and bond with Millan."


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

K9Oahna said:


> From Wikipedia
> "Redman boarded his dog "Daddy" with Cesar Millan, and Daddy is now featured regularly on The Dog Whisperer as one of Cesar's "Pack," helping to rehabilitate other dogs. Redman officially gave Daddy to Millan after determining it would be too complicated to take Daddy back, considering the dog's age and bond with Millan."


Ahh, didnt know that. Thank ya! :goodpost:


----------



## K9Oahna (May 18, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Ahh, didnt know that. Thank ya! :goodpost:


Welcome. :roll: I fell in love with Daddy and wondered about him and I was so happy when he became Cesar's full time mate. They have such a visible bond it is stunning to watch. I just could not imagine him having to go back and forth when he was obviously so attached to Cesar.

I love your screen name by the way, it's awesome!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

K9Oahna said:


> This is what I have read as well. Daddy is neutered, junior is his "apprentice" so to speak.


AHHHH!! I heard Caesar refer to Junior as Daddy's son!! I was trying to figure out how Daddy made blue pups!! LOL Since my breeding knowledge is so limited (I am trying to improve it!), I figured I was just wrong! LOL

I just love that Caesar has pits & rotts and shows them off so positively. We watch him quite a bit at my house (any dog training show we catch we try to watch) and I love the fact that Caesar always points out all of the pros and cons of different breeds and stresses how much better dogs like pits are for kids vs small dogs. Caesar's normal methods wouldn't exactly work on a DA game bred but a lot of his methods are useful and I like how he stresses that it is the owner's who create their dog's behavior, not the dogs themselves.

I know Caesar is sort of controversial with a lot of owners in some ways, but I really think he has some great methods for everyday pet owners. And his "calm, assertive" mantra is good in my book since most people don't think about how thier moods affect their dogs!


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Ill have to admit, ive never watched the dog whisperer besides when he was on South Park, lmao.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love the dog whisperer, but like anything else, tv is no substitute for seeing a real trainer, so while it is amusing, heartwarming, and fun, I do believe that people new to dogs need to do more research than watching cesar in order to train their dog, and as much as cesar tries to convey this, I think people think they can watch discovery channel, and be dog trainers, and marine biologists, and ape handlers lol. The truth is, cesar himself is never coming to your house or anyone you know, so be proactive and find a trainer of your own. This is in no way pointed at anyone here, just tv watchers in general.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

DaddyDiezel said:


> Ill have to admit, ive never watched the dog whisperer besides when he was on South Park, lmao.


He did wonders with Cartman, didn't he???? LMAO


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oh you think he's nice looking dog now, you should of seen him as a pup..he was a cutie!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I love the dog whisperer, but like anything else, tv is no substitute for seeing a real trainer, so while it is amusing, heartwarming, and fun, I do believe that people new to dogs need to do more research than watching cesar in order to train their dog, and as much as cesar tries to convey this, I think people think they can watch discovery channel, and be dog trainers, and marine biologists, and ape handlers lol. The truth is, cesar himself is never coming to your house or anyone you know, so be proactive and find a trainer of your own. This is in no way pointed at anyone here, just tv watchers in general.


Oh, I totally agree with you on the armchair natural biologists!! LOL I do think that watching the trainers on tv can help some people refine what they already do at home or find a pro who can actually help them....there's a dog trainer around where I live that literally jerks dogs around (2 feet off the ground) by prong collars and smacks them and stuff. He tells his students this is how "proper" training should be. Because of watching Caesar and Victoria on tv, several of his students have reported him and put up warnings about him for other owners. They didn't initially know that his methods were harmful; they thought they just didn't know anything about dogs and this "trainer" did......


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i do love me some dog whisper and dogtown...i love the animal planet, have yall seen the shows that are called 'dog 101' or sumfin like that it's spotlites each breed..that's a kewl show too..learn stuff about some of these dogs i didn't know.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> i do love me some dog whisper and dogtown...i love the animal planet, have yall seen the shows that are called 'dog 101' or sumfin like that it's spotlites each breed..that's a kewl show too..learn stuff about some of these dogs i didn't know.


I enjoy dogs 101, but have seen them passing on poor advice. A soft-coated wheaten terrier is not an ideal apartment dog, a toy breed is. They also had some "facts" about bite psi that was off. Plus some of their health advice is inadequate. Overall an entertaining show, but they give the impression of giving people info to help them choose a proper fit for their home and family, but nothing takes the place of going to a show, meeting dogs, and speaking with breeders.


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

yeah that blue pup is a nice lookin dog.Ceasar's owned Junior for a while now, I believe there might even be episodes of Junior as a Bigger pup!!


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

on his website last year he posted that redman finally signed over daddy so he now owns him for real.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> I enjoy dogs 101, but have seen them passing on poor advice. A soft-coated wheaten terrier is not an ideal apartment dog, a toy breed is. They also had some "facts" about bite psi that was off. Plus some of their health advice is inadequate. Overall an entertaining show, but they give the impression of giving people info to help them choose a proper fit for their home and family, but nothing takes the place of going to a show, meeting dogs, and speaking with breeders.


oh i totally agree..ppl should buy a dog unless you know the breed...that's why so many are in shelters and stuff..ppl dont realize the responsibility and destruction that comes with some of these breeds, then they realize after the fact that they are in over their heads. but yea, over all a very enteraing show, i've yet to see one on pitties tho..have they had one out and i missed it?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> oh i totally agree..ppl should buy a dog unless you know the breed...that's why so many are in shelters and stuff..ppl dont realize the responsibility and destruction that comes with some of these breeds, then they realize after the fact that they are in over their heads. but yea, over all a very enteraing show, i've yet to see one on pitties tho..have they had one out and i missed it?


I have not seen a pit ep, I have seen pugs, bulldogs, rotties, bostons, wheatens, GSDs, Poodles, Labs, and a few others. I love to watch the dogs, but their info is off, they listed very few health probs about bulldogs, and never warn about pet shops, and BYBs. I love my bulldog, but they are not a breed to jump into on a whim.


----------



## K9Oahna (May 18, 2009)

I think they may only be doing them on AKC registered breeds at this point.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

eliezer said:


> on his website last year he posted that redman finally signed over daddy so he now owns him for real.


yeah that is true!! it's in his newest book Member of the Family.which is a great book to read.. Caesar is a hero in my book..


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I think he does great things with dogs and he really is amazing. I watch every episode I can and have rented 2 videos at our local video store. I have learned a lot from him regarding the behavior of dogs and why they may do the things they do. But he is not a trainer nor does he call himself a trainer - dog psychologist is what he goes by. IMO just watching videos of the Dog Whisperer is not enough to properly train your dog, you must also enter into Training Classes with a professional


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> He did wonders with Cartman, didn't he???? LMAO


Lol, yeah he did. That episode was classic.

"Be the dominent male" !


----------



## M.I.A.RawPit (May 13, 2009)

HI 
yeah i love that show to i watch it all the time even re-runs. Have you guys seen his pack at his center he has way more than daddy and junior he has a bunch of pits mixes and all. Its amazing how well behaved his dogs are he even feeds them all around each other wit no problems pitbulls wit rotts and all. He takes the real bad cases to his center to be rehabilitated he has some real nice pits there but none have anything on junior i love him but there is no replacement for daddy. Love his music to death but redman i woulda never gave daddy to anyone, but at least it was to ceasar.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't think he's ever seen a game bred dog in his life though


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Have you guys seen his feisty little frenchie? That dog has murderous intent, I can see it in his squishy little face lol. He runs around that yard like a little Napoleon.


----------

